# Townline lake, montcalm county



## rbaddis (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey everybody, I'm going to be fishing Townline lake in a couple of days. I have never been on the lake before. What can I expect as far as bottom structure, weeds, drop offs. I will be mainly targeting bass. I have heard there are a few smallies in there. Are there any size to them? I'm not looking for certain spots, just the basic setup of the lake. Thanks for your help in advance.
Ryan Baddis


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

While I've never fished it this early in the season, it ends up being a fairly weedy lake... especially south and west of the boat ramp. By the way, the boat ramp is not easy to find... it is shown in the wrong place on the Sportsmans Connection maps. It is in the very north east corner of the lake.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

there are some nice smallies. not a lot - i don't think they naturally reproduce in there. bottom is sand or silt... mostly weedy flats or weedy dropoffs. a few rocky areas but not much. Its typical of a weedy natural lakes of the area.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I own a lot and hunt just north of the lake.

I was up yesterday talking to my landowner (they live right by the ramp), he said the access has been taken over by thugs. Don't leave anything visible in your vehicle. I don't have any reports of theft yet, but it seems like a matter of time.

Good luck!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Townline lake ramp over run with thugs?? Seems strange as out in the middle of nowhere as that ramp is!!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

waterfoul said:


> Townline lake ramp over run with thugs?? Seems strange as out in the middle of nowhere as that ramp is!!


Are you talking about the DNR ramp on the NE end?

If so, it is within walking distance of a couple hundred year round residents. Many of the "cabins" north of the lake have permanent residents. 

I spend a fair amount of time up there, not on the lake though, many of the locals are frustrated with deliquents and crackheads. The local police will not respond to that area, as it is in Belvidere Twsp and out of their jurisdiction. State Troopers or Montcalm Sheriff must respond and they are very busy.

Don't let it stop you from fishing, just a word of caution.


----------



## rbaddis (Jun 2, 2006)

I just got back from Townline. You aren't kidding about the launch being in the wrong place. We didn't get out untill noon. (motor problems) So by the time we got out, there were about fifty ski boats and jet skis all over the lake. We did get a few bass. Nothing real big, but we did see quite a few nice ones. I'll have to hit it again next week. 
Thanks for all your comments


----------

